

5 epic company culture videos - raghuHack
http://recruiterguide.hackerearth.com/5-epic-company-culture-videos/

======
xyzzy123
I think they missed this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af_vCRXUodk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af_vCRXUodk)
(Alcatel Australia, 1991)

~~~
raghuHack
Lol.. you sir, are trolling! :D

